# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Un survol rapide  de la scurit des principaux navigateurs Web

## Community Management

*Un survol rapide  de la scurit des principaux navigateurs web*

Internet Explorer 8, Firefox 3, Google Chrome 4, Safari d'Apple 4, et Opera 10 contiennent tous les cinq des caractristiques qui bloquent les sites susceptibles dhberger des programmes malveillants. Ces navigateurs ( lexception dOpera) permettent aux utilisateurs une navigation prive sans laisser de traces. 

Nous allons faire ci-dessous un petit survol de quelques aspects de la scurit de ces navigateurs, comme le filtrage des sites dangereux, la navigation prive et la mise  jour du navigateur.


*Filtrant les mauvais sites* 

Selon la page de scurit de Mozilla Firefox, le module  anti-phishing de ce dernier met  jour sa base de sites malveillants 48 fois par jour.
Il utilise galement le service Safe Browsing fourni par Google qui permet de bloquer automatiquement les sites qui sont connus pour avoir hberg des programmes malveillants. On trouve une explication sur le mode de fonctionnement de ce service sur la page suivante :
Google Safe Browsing API.

Pour activer la protection contre ce genre de site, il faut aller sur Outils> Options> Scurit. Puis  cocher loption  Bloquer les sites signals comme tant des sites dattaque .






La mme fonctionnalit est aussi prsente dans le navigateur Google Chrome. 
Pour lactiver, il suffit de cliquer sur la petite cl de la barre de navigation  puis sur Options > Options avances 
Ensuite cocher loption  Activer la protection contre le phishing et les logiciels malveillants  



Sur internet explorer 8, SmartScreen bloque, lui aussi, les sites malveillants. Il prsente galement dautres fonctionnalits comme le blocage automatique de click-jacking et les attaques de type XSS et la restauration automatique.
On trouve plus dinfirmations sur SmartScreen ici 


Le Navigateur Safari a ajout le module de blocage de phishing et des programmes malveillants  partir de la version 3.2. 

Quant  Opera, il utilise le module Fraud Protection parmi plusieurs autres modules qui ont renforc la scurit de la dernire version de ce navigateur. 



* La navigation prive :*

Pour activer la navigation prive sur Firefox 3, il suffit de cliquer sur Outils> Commencer la navigation  Prive, ou juste en appuyant sur Ctrl+Maj+P. 

De mme, pour Internet Explorer 8, il suffit de cliquer sur Outils > Navigation InPrivate pour activer la navigation prive, ou en appuyant sur Ctrl+Maj+P. 

Vous pouvez ouvrir une fentre de navigation prive avec Google Chrome en cliquant sur l'icne de la petite cl dans le coin suprieur droit et en choisissant "Nouvelle fentre de navigation prive", ou en appuyant simplement sur Ctrl+Shift+N. 

Pour activer la navigation prive de Safari, cliquez sur Paramtres > Navigation prive.


Opera n'a pas d'quivalent  la navigation prive des autres navigateurs, mais il offre quand mme dautres services pour la protection de la vie prive  comme la recherche prive.
On trouve sur le site dOpera plus de dtails sur les politiques de protection de la vie prive de ce navigateur.



*Les mises  jour :*

une grande partie des applications qu'on utilise tous les jours et surtout les navigateurs et les lecteurs multimdia qui leur sont associs : Adobe Reader, Flash Player, Apple QuickTime et Java ont besoin de mises  jour priodiques  pour avoir accs aux nouvelles fonctionnalits des programmes mais aussi pour corriger les failles de scurit de ces programmes. Toutes les fonctionnalits de scurit d'un navigateur peuvent tre inutiles si un petit programme malveillant arrive a exploiter une faille de scurit qui na pas t corrige.

Firefox 3 alerte les utilisateurs de la prsence d'une mise  jour. Il les alerte galement lorsque la version de Flash Player est ancienne. Internet Explorer 8 se met  jour via les services Windows Update / Microsoft Update. Google Chrome est le premier navigateur  se mettre  jour en arrire-plan sans exiger aucune intervention de lutilisateur. Safari se met  jour automatiquement via le service mise  jour d'Apple utilis aussi pour mettre  jour  QuickTime, iTunes et d'autres logiciels Apple. Opera avertit galement les utilisateurs  lorsqu'une nouvelle version est disponible.

----------


## kaymak

La navigation prive est aussi un excellent outil de dveloppeur pour repartir de zro dans ces cookies sans avoir  tout effacer.

----------


## vintz72

Ah oui, bien vu !  ::ccool:: 
Je tcherai de m'en rappeler si je reviens un jour sur un projet web.

----------


## nicolofontana12

Je crois que la Commission Europenne avait donn le choix  l'utilisateur d'accepter les cookies ou pas?

----------


## spawntux

Cela a et voter effectivement mais feja faut le mettre en place  ::): 

Et c'est pas exactement cela qui fut voter mais le fait de prevenir l'utilisateur a chaque ajout de cookie pour qu'il l'accepte ou non.

----------


## kaymak

ce qui ne sera pas mis en place, lol

----------


## Benj.

> Ces navigateurs (* lexception dOpera*) permettent aux utilisateurs une navigation prive sans laisser de traces.


Petite rectification :
Opera, au moins pour la dernire version en date (10.51), permet la navigation prive (cf pj).

----------


## Flaburgan

Ce serait pas mal de mettre  jour ce sujet  :;): 
Opera 11, IE9, Firefox 4, et rien que les screens font vieillot...

----------


## pi-2r

Bonjour,

les options de scurits restent les mmes au fil des versions....

----------


## liberal1

> Je crois que la Commission Europenne avait donn le choix  l'utilisateur d'accepter les cookies ou pas?


Cela n'a aucun sens.

Comment veux-tu grer le cas d'une personne qui "refuse" les cookies?

----------


## chrtophe

Et  tu rveilles un post de 8 ans pour sortir une connerie pareille ?

C'est cela qui n'a aucun sens.

----------


## liberal1

> Et  tu rveilles un post de 8 ans pour sortir une connerie pareille ?
> 
> C'est cela qui n'a aucun sens.


Vas-y, explique donc comment on fait pour ne pas utiliser de cookies si l'utilisateur les refuse!

----------


## chrtophe

Si l'utilisateur les refuse, ton site ne dois pas les utiliser, en dehors de ceux qui ne collectent rien comme les cookies de cessions.

----------


## liberal1

J'ai donc bien fait de poser la question : 

J'apprends qu'*un utilisateur qui refuser les cookies peut recevoir des cookies quand mme, si ceux sont des cookies de session*.

----------


## chrtophe

Le refus n'est qu'une information envoy au site. Tu peux aussi grr l'usage des cookies dans ton navigateur.

----------

